# Farbübertragung auf größere Hintergrundfläche



## mc_gulasch (5. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Bild (guckst du Anhang) und würde dies gern als Dektophintergrund verwenden. Leider ist es zu klein und strecken geht nicht, da sonst das (ausgeschnittene) Symbol verzerrt wird. Ich möchte also den Hintergrund des Bildes (dieses wie mit Schwamm gestrichene orange) auf eine größere Fläche übertragen. Da ich leider überhaupt keine Ahnung von Bildbearbeitung habe überfordert mich das ganze etwas. Ich hab hier Paint und Gimp zur Verfügung und bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.

Cheers,
Gulasch!


----------



## Another (6. November 2013)

Selbst wenn du es strecken würdest u. der Ausschnitt nicht verzerrt würde, wäre nach so einer hohen Skalierung nur noch Pampe übrig. In so fern, solltest du es nicht größer finden: selber machen.

Arbeite zwar nicht mit Gimp, sollte aber ähnlich zum Ziel führen.

1. Lege die Größe des Dokuments an, wie groß deine Wunschauflösung ist.

2. Lege eine neue Ebene an, nimm mit der Pipette einen hellen Ton des orange aus dem Bild u. fülle mit dem Fülleimer die Ebene mit dieser Farbe.

3. Das "Muster" im Orange kannst du auf unterschiedlicher Weise erzeugen.
- Entweder du spielst mit den Filtern des Programms rum u. erreichst ggf. damit den Effekt.
- Oder suchst (/oder erstellst) dir einen Brush als Pinselspitze u. tupfst, mit einem dunkleren orange-Ton, damit über die Fläche (vorzugsweise auf einer neuen Ebene). (Oder mit der Farbe schwarz, und justierst dann via Ebenen-Modi wie z.B. Multiplizieren, sowie der Deckkraft, bis zum gewünschten Ergebnis).
- Oder du suchst (/oder erstellst) dir ein Muster für den Musterstempel, sollte dies dein Programm unterstützen, und gehst danach in etwa wie beim "Brush" vor.
- Oder du googles mal nach z.B. "Grunge Texture", in entsprechender Größe. Solch ein Bild kannst du dann ebenfalls mittels Ebenen-Modi u. der Deckkraft nach deinen Wünschen anpassen.

4. Danach bräuchtest du nur noch den Ausschnitt unten links und den großen Ausschnitt in der Mitte aus deinen erzeugten Ebenen ausschneiden (oder vorzugsweise einfach eine weiße Farbfläche darüber plazieren), u. könntest ggf. dann noch Finetuning leisten, wie z.B. die helle Reflektion links-oben mit einem Brush hinzufügen.

Das wärs. Keine Ahnung was das wirklich darstellen soll, aber du könntest ja auch mal versuchen einfach ein großes Bild einer Orange zu nehmen u. darüber dann die weißen Flächen packen. Sollte schneller zum Ziel führen.


----------



## pixelator (6. November 2013)

und die Wunschauflösung unter Punkt 1, ermittelst du mit der rechten Maustaste auf deinem Desktop > Monitorauflösung.


----------

